# Shooting higher up?



## slackercruster (Jul 14, 2012)

Have any of you togs used a platform or small ladder to shoot from above, looking down on the models? Any benefit or does ground level do best?

Thanks


----------



## tirediron (Jul 14, 2012)

Absolutely.  I have a unit almost identical to this one, and it's one of the most important pieces of gear in my stable.  I never go on location without it; the ability to get up that extra few inches or foot is sometimes exactly what you need to get the shot, and of course if you have to walk for a distance, say through a park, it's much nicer to pull your gear than make ten trips....


----------



## KmH (Jul 14, 2012)

I have always passionately disliked the term 'togs'.  :thumbdown:

Any photographer that hasn't used a ladder or high camera perspective to shoot models likely hasn't been a model photographer for very long.

A high or low camera angle is used to minimize many unflattering body shape issues.


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 14, 2012)

Don't like the word togs? That is OK, thanks for the reply anyway. Glad prejudices didn't get in the way. 

Yep, don't know much about model pix.

Just a newbie in that area. Will check out moving up with my point of view.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 14, 2012)

Is this only about models, or does any subject count?


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 14, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Is this only about models, or does any subject count?




Nah, I'm flexible. it is closely related enuf. 

How do you frame way up their with a cam on a stick? 

...nice pix too!


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 14, 2012)

slackercruster said:


> Nah, I'm flexible. it is closely related enuf.
> 
> How do you frame way up their with a cam on a stick?
> 
> ...nice pix too!



Tethered camera, plus the ability to pan & tilt remotely.


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow...your hard core!


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 14, 2012)

slackercruster said:


> Wow...your hard core!



Pano, with 27 frames taken at 30' up, next to Field Museum in Chicago.  Shedd Aquarium on right.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 14, 2012)

slackercruster said:


> Wow...your hard core!



Yea dude, Sparky's like the Tony Hawk of photography man.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He is like totally Sick, not like some newbie Poser.


----------



## wumarguerite4 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you for share this!


----------



## kundalini (Aug 7, 2012)

I usually carry a two-step with me, but sometimes you have to use what's available.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Aug 7, 2012)

im 6-4 im usually always higher up. hard part is getting down lower for me. lol.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Yep and we've put a model up on a scaffold before too (construction scene).  It was outdoors in FL, had to shoot quick or all the hard work from the hair and makeup artist would be ruined by sweat and heat


----------



## Patrice (Aug 7, 2012)

*
*​*"Don't like the word togs? That is OK, thanks for the reply anyway. Glad prejudices didn't get in the way."
*​*
tog* (t
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




g, tôg)​_Informaln.*1. **togs* Clothes: gardening togs.
*2. *A coat or cloak.

tr.v. *togged*, *tog·ging*, *togs*To dress or clothe: togged herself in ski pants.

*tog*[SUP]2[/SUP]n(Mathematics & Measurements / Units)*a.*  a unit of thermal resistance used to measure the power of insulation of a fabric, garment, quilt, etc. The tog-value of an article is equal to ten times the temperature difference between its two faces, in degrees Celsius, when the flow of heat across it is equal to one watt per m[SUP]2[/SUP]
*b.*  (as modifier) tog-rating[arbitrary coinage from tog[SUP]1[/SUP] (noun)]



Collins English Dictionary &#8211; Complete and Unabridged © HarperCollins Publishers 1991, 1994, 1998, 2000, 2003




*Verb**1.*



*tog* - provide with clothes or put clothes on; "Parents must feed and dress their child"apparel, clothe, enclothe, garb, garment, raiment, habilitate, fit out, dress
prim out, prim up, prim - dress primly

dress, get dressed - put on clothes; "we had to dress quickly"; "dress the patient"; "Can the child dress by herself?"

wrap up, cover - clothe, as if for protection from the elements; "cover your head!"

jacket - put a jacket on; "The men were jacketed"

frock - put a frock on

shirt - put a shirt on

habit - put a habit on

vesture - provide or cover with a cloak

overclothe, overdress - dress too warmly; "You should not overclothe the child--she will be too hot"

underdress - dress without sufficient warmth; "She was underdressed for the hiking trip and suffered hypothermia"

corset - dress with a corset

shoe - furnish with shoes; "the children were well shoed"

coat - cover or provide with a coat

costume, dress up - dress in a costume; "We dressed up for Halloween as pumpkins"

robe, vest - clothe formally; especially in ecclesiastical robes

gown - dress in a gown

change state, turn - undergo a transformation or a change of position or action; "We turned from Socialism to Capitalism"; "The people turned against the President when he stole the election"

Based on WordNet 3.0, Farlex clipart collection. © 2003-2012 Princeton University, Farlex Inc.







_Hey Slackercruster,

Keith's dislike of the term TOG to mean photographer does not in any way mean he is prejudicial to you or your opinions or your post.

I also do not like the term TOG and the english lexicon does not indicate TOG to be either a formal, or an informal, abbreviation for photographer. I'm not being prejudicial towards you, how can I be? I don't know you at all.


Pat


----------



## Alpha (Aug 12, 2012)

I find that shooting models from above, with the camera pointed down, is usually a bad idea. If they are standing, it makes their head look disproportionately large. It's so bad, in fact, that I've come to recognize this particular shot as one of the hallmarks of an amateur. As with most photography of people, it's often preferable to have most of their body equidistant from the lens. So if your model is, say, lying down, a shot from above could be perfectly fine.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 12, 2012)

If done right it hides weight! Do it and learn to use it properly and it is a portrait photographers friend!


----------



## Buckster (Oct 2, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> If done right it hides weight! Do it and learn to use it properly and it is a portrait photographers friend!


^This.

Sparky, that's a great rig!  I've been planning to DIY something similar as soon as I'm done with my med stuff and get my energy back!


----------

